# Device Manager Driver Issue/Cleanup



## Bobokun (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm having some driver issues lately mainly with my mouse and keyboard.
My Razer Synapse 2.0 Configurator is not detecting my Black Widow Keyboard and when I look at the device manager it shows up as a Mice. Also my Steelseries Sensei keeps giving me errors when I try to load the steelseries engine saying that it failed to initialize and I should reinstall the drivers. 

This is really annoying and everytime I restart the computer I have to re-install the drivers. I'm not sure if my device manager is supposed to look like this since it seems like there is a lot of unnecessary junk and I'm not sure which ones I need to keep and which to uninstall. I have a suspicion that it is due to the fact that everytime I have to make hardware changes to the inside of my PC I need to unplug my mouse/keyboard and when I put my PC back together I don't remember the exact USB port where I plug my mouse and keyboard so it re-installs the drivers in a different USB port due to plug-and play. I've done this so many times everytime I have to make an upgrade to my PC that I think the drivers might be conflicting and detecting my keyboard as a mouse?

Any recommendations on how to clean this up or fix this problem. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Device Manager will only show devices that are installed on the computer. There is no unnecessary junk. The keyboard will be listed in the Device Manager as an HID Keyboard. If you are having problems, download an updated driver from their site. If that fails, contact their support team. in the link below. 
Razer Support


----------

